# Crash log



## rahulsinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Is there some crash log FreeBSD maintains? Like if my system reboots and I want to see the logs for why it did so? 

PS: From what I have seen, the system reboot might or might not be due to kernel panic. In many cases, there won't be cores.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

They should end up in /var/crash. No logs but there will be a core dump.

See crash(8).


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 25, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They should end up in /var/crash. No logs but there will be a core dump.
> 
> See crash(8).


Read through the manual. Also found a couple of other useful things in /var/log. Generally, if the system crashes due to some induced error(like forgetting to load the firmware for iwn and accessing iwn), I would be more interested in kernel's output of the panic routine(some info message) than the kernel cores.


----------

